# Clear Lake/League City



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

My cousin just moved to an appartment in League City right on the bank of Clear Lake. He tells me he always see people fishing off the bank around there but doesnt know for what fish. So what is there to fish for in Clear lake? Is it fresh or saltwater? I plan to visit him soon so can anyone tell me a good place to fish for bullreds and sharks? I hope to be there in the middle of the bull red run. Ive seen many many good reports from High Island so I was thinking about heading that way. 

Thanks for any help or suggestions. I mainly fish down here on the Padre Island surf but up North is a whole nother world to me.


----------



## speckhead (Jun 1, 2004)

I used to live on the lake by South Shore Harbour. Clear Lake is a great place to catch trout in the winter at night under lights. You can also catch good reds around the boat docks. Not a typical area to fish, but they are in there.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

I live on it and fish it everyday. Lots of small reds around 18. Tons of nice trout, youd be amazed at how many flounder and tons of ladyfish. You gotta know where to be though. Its kind of you know the spots youl do fine. If you dont, itl be tough. Pm me il give you some info


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

There is some good fishing around there in the winter. It's a good place to break out the troll motor and work the dock and grassy shores. As nasty as the water can get during the summer months, I treat this as a C&R fishery. Mostly rat reds, but still fun when things are slow. Tight lines, Chris


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

don't forget the flounder.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Was in clear lake today chasing HUGE tailing reds.



Animal Chris said:


> There is some good fishing around there in the winter. It's a good place to break out the troll motor and work the dock and grassy shores. As nasty as the water can get during the summer months, I treat this as a C&R fishery. Mostly rat reds, but still fun when things are slow. Tight lines, Chris


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

Cool Guys, What about good pier or surf fishin around there? Ill be out there Saturday and Sunday. Reds are runnin down here, im guessing the same is happening in Galveston. Ill plan to bring my yak to run shark baits too (hopefully)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Ahh my post above was incorrect. Sorry bout the wrong information. But we were on the seabrook flats. We had heard of very good reports of big reds out there. Once you get out of kemah take a left and work that area all the way down.


----------



## jimpopular (Jul 15, 2005)

Is that past Kemah going south?


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Threw kemah take a left.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Mando,

Try the west end of the Island near San Luis Pass. Its not PINS but you can get into the reds and sharks there at times. I don't know about the driving situation on that beach, since they are suppose to close it vehicles sometime.

If you don't mind driving a little further, the mouth of the Brazos south of Freeport can be better.


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

Cool surfRunner, I found those spots on maps because I always see other reports form there. I didnt get to go to any of them cause we didnt have much time. We fished off the seawall at one of those jetties for a little while. It sucked. No **** fish. Was gonna check out bolivar but it was closed to visitors.

As for clear lake, My cousin's home is off a canal where no **** fish live. LOL Only saw a bunch of mullet swimming around at night. Could of been trout mixed it but they wouldnt hit. Threw a soft plastic, skitter walk and a rattle trap...nada.


----------

